# Over the limit



## ridgestalker (Feb 25, 2012)

How often do yall think people kill over there state limit on wma's an private land.I know people can hop around to different wma's killing more after they have tagged out then hit some private land an kill a few more if they wanted to an get away with it just wondered how common it is an if anyone has ever busted someone doing that.
I met a guy on some public land i hunt regularly an i know for a fact he has killed a few an not signed them out.Was curious to see how common this is.


----------



## LONGTOM (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know how common it is but you are part of the problem if you don't turn them in.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 25, 2012)

Very common.......


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 25, 2012)

LONGTOM said:


> I don't know how common it is but you are part of the problem if you don't turn them in.



With very few wardens on hand an them covering multiple county's  trying to get a hold of them is almost impossible. An to get them there to catch them in the act is tuff when you can not get a hold of them but i have let them know whats up so no i am not part of the problem there buddy.


----------



## FSU Turtle (Feb 25, 2012)

Unfortunately it is pretty common in FL with a 2 bird spring limit. I would like to see tags issued like a lot of other states do. If people had to cut and place tags on their birds prior to transporting them it might cut down on that especially if the penalties are severe. But on the otherhand some people would still go outlaw.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 25, 2012)

A lot more than you think...i hear/know of people that kill over 10 a year, every year...most of them probably on your favorite WMA


----------



## Dupree (Feb 25, 2012)

Gut_Pile said:


> A lot more than you think...i hear/know of people that kill over 10 a year, every year...most of them probably on your favorite WMA



Wow, just curious How you would find out something like that from 200 miles away?


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this hear say or fact gut pile.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Wow, just curious How you would find out something like that from 200 miles away?



you've been here long enough to know I'm being facetious.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 25, 2012)

Gut_Pile said:


> you've been here long enough to know I'm being facetious.



Couldn't tell... but those that do kill a lot of birds are tight lipped about it. If someone is bragging about all the birds they kill in a year, then they are probably lying.


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Lying or just plumb dumb you would be surprised some folks just cant keep it quiet for the life of em.


----------



## wild1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure it happens.


----------



## sman (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet money it does.

Comes down to honesty.  I'be limited out on Wmas twice before.  There was nobody at the sign out sheet.  I could've easily drove home.  Nobody would've known.  In 2010 I limited out in 3 hunts.  Somebody asked why so quick, well I didnt go to take pics.  I am a sales rep luckily and cover GA, Fl,  SC, and a small area in Al that year.  So I get to hunt other states.

I really believe more birds are NOT signed out than are killed over the limit.  Can't say I blame some guys for tryin to protect their honey hole.


----------



## dtala (Feb 26, 2012)

I have said many times that most folks that CAN, (due to skill, time, land) kill over the limit, in fact do kill over the limit. Most turkey hunters, across the board, are incapable (time, skill, land) of killing a limit of gobblers.

I am certainly not saying ALL do this just a lot of those folks. I've known a FEW really good turkey hunters that kill a limit every year and simply stop shooting. But not many.


I base these statements on years as an Al GW in a rural south Al county.

  troy


----------



## JimDraper (Feb 26, 2012)

GA makes it to easy for the greedy hunters, both with deer and turkey. They have no way of no way of keeping track of how kills what. In many states you have to tag the animal and the mail in another part of the license, and if the animal ain't tagged and you get caught then the penalties are steep and should be. Not only will it help some what(you can't keep everyone honest) but it will also help the state keep a more accurate harvest record instead of the guessing game they play now. As far as the WMAs go I think that you should have to check in and out that way people will be more likely to be a little more honest because they have to stop at the check station. I personally will turn someone in without thinking twice for killing more than there limit.My theory is that if you killed your limit and love turkey hunting as much as I do then take a kid or someone who has never killed a bird before, because any true turkey hunter will tell you that it ain't the kill it's tricking an old gobbler and if you have ever taken someone to kill their first bird you will know that it is way more rewarding than taking one yourself. just my .02


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 26, 2012)

JimDraper said:


> GA makes it to easy for the greedy hunters, both with deer and turkey. They have no way of no way of keeping track of how kills what. In many states you have to tag the animal and the mail in another part of the license, and if the animal ain't tagged and you get caught then the penalties are steep and should be. Not only will it help some what(you can't keep everyone honest) but it will also help the state keep a more accurate harvest record instead of the guessing game they play now. As far as the WMAs go I think that you should have to check in and out that way people will be more likely to be a little more honest because they have to stop at the check station. I personally will turn someone in without thinking twice for killing more than there limit.My theory is that if you killed your limit and love turkey hunting as much as I do then take a kid or someone who has never killed a bird before, because any true turkey hunter will tell you that it ain't the kill it's tricking an old gobbler and if you have ever taken someone to kill their first bird you will know that it is way more rewarding than taking one yourself. just my .02



I agree with you.  Ga's "Tagging" system is all based on the honor system even with deer.  So I am sure that there are hunters out there that will kill more than the limit.


----------



## Fuller (Feb 26, 2012)

I know some guys that kill around 10 a year, every year. I know even more guys that kill over the limit. Mostly on large tracts of family land, but a few on public land. I know a guy that killed 5 opening weekend a few years ago. He also guided 4 other kills the first week of season. I won't even say how many he killed that year. Until they change the system, it is a fact of life, unfortunately.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 26, 2012)

went to a man house a while bac an he had well over 400 fans an beards. had been caught countless times  but he never quit until he pass way.


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 26, 2012)

None of this surprises me at all.Maybe good ole karma will catch up to those that cant obey the law.Lord knows i have done plenty of wrong myself an payed for it some way or another mainly with my hard earned cash an it has taught me to change my ways.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 26, 2012)

I know quite a few who kill several over, and heard of another one who kills 20 plus every season


----------



## Pa.NY.Oh. hunter (Feb 26, 2012)

20 plus every season? You guys hunting chickens or turkeys?


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 26, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Couldn't tell... but those that do kill a lot of birds are tight lipped about it. If someone is bragging about all the birds they kill in a year, then they are probably lying.



x2...


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 26, 2012)

Pa.NY.Oh. hunter said:


> 20 plus every season? You guys hunting chickens or turkeys?




Money,time and private land doesent surprise me...

2 or 3 pressured turkeys a year is equal to that in my book lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 26, 2012)

Everybody I know is legal.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 26, 2012)

Pa.NY.Oh. hunter said:


> 20 plus every season? You guys hunting chickens or turkeys?



Well when you are unemployed and have all day of every season yeah 20 is not unreasonable!


----------



## OleRed15 (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally know of 3-5 ppl that consistantly kill 5-7 birds per season every season all off big tracks of private land.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know any folks that kill over the limit.   Not the kind of people I'd hang out with.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 26, 2012)

I know of several people that I have met and hunted with over the years that have taken over the limit. I tried to work with the DNR when I was there in GA and the Sheriff at the time would not let me. But then again I met him at a Poker game. I think hunters go through stages. 
1 - Nervous till you get that first one. 
2 - Then kill your limit. 
3 - Then kill everyone you see. 
4 - Then preserve for the future because they shot too many when they killed everyone that they saw. 
No excuses, just the facts. Hard to imagine but I have seen it too many times. Nothing for one guy I knew to take 100+ deer a year and 20+ turkeys a year! Made his drinking money selling them to the Pakastanians as goats.
I knew guys that would kill 200+ rabbits a weekend in the late 70's and early 80's in Hawkensville, GA. It was the Rabbit Capitol of the world. Sell the rabbits to buy food for the dogs that they borrowed. I know because it was my Dad's dogs that I raised as a kid. Another form of Criminology! It is all legal until you get caught. If you don't get caught, you feel guilty because you got away with it so long. I am not saying everyone does this but there are a few bad apples in every crowd.


----------



## scandmx5 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd like to think that they are a minority.  Those that do are thiefs, plain and simple. They are taking from the states natural resources by exceeding the limit [breaking the law]. I was raised to hunt ethically. I took a friend hunting for the first time ever the other day, we didn't kill a single squirrel but he still had a blast and can't wait to go again tomorrow morning. I hope I can instill and pass on ethical hunting to him, and he will pass it on to his kids.


----------



## MCNASTY (Feb 26, 2012)

scandmx5 said:


> I'd like to think that they are a minority.  Those that do are thiefs, plain and simple. They are taking from the states natural resources by exceeding the limit [breaking the law]. I was raised to hunt ethically. I took a friend hunting for the first time ever the other day, we didn't kill a single squirrel but he still had a blast and can't wait to go again tomorrow morning. I hope I can instill and pass on ethical hunting to him, and he will pass it on to his kids.



They are definitely the minority.  But there are some really good woodsman that have the perfect job that can kill well over the limit a year.  As read in "The Tenth Legion" even Cl. Tom Kelly knew a few that killed ten plus a year and times for killin turkeys are alot better now than then. Id say thers a special few that does kill 15-20  year.  But they're probably really broke or really rich because the average guy dont have that kind of time or denaro.


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope everyone that does it gets leprosy


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 26, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> I hope everyone that does it gets leprosy



I agree Brother! I wish it was that easy!
Tim


----------



## dtala (Feb 26, 2012)

hawglips said:


> I don't know any folks that kill over the limit.   Not the kind of people I'd hang out with.



unfortunately, or maybe fortunately, those were exactly the kind of folks I had to hang around when I was a GW

I knew a fella in Pickens Co Al that killed 42 gobblers one spring, no corn, called em all up. Cept a lot of em wern't on land he had a permit to hunt on.


I talked to him one day soon after season ended and asked him how many he killed. He said he had a bad season and only killed 20....I believe he was telling the truth as I checked with some outlaw sources I had at the time.

He was a self employed plumber and worked very little in season, had LOTS of land to hunt legally, and never let a property line get in his way on a gobbling bird. If he called up four two year olds at the same time he'd try to kill all of them.

I'll bet I only knew half a dozen hunters CAPABLE of killing a limit every year that stopped at their limit bird.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 26, 2012)

I went 70 in a 55mph zone today. Just saying...should I get the mumps??


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to hunt with a guy that killed over the limit on bucks and gobblers within a 6 month period.  I no longer hunt with him.  I know that he killed 3 bucks and at least 4 gobblers between November 2009 and May 2010, but I can't prove it.  I'm fairly certain that he killed at least 5 gobblers that season.


----------



## wild1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mark K said:


> I went 70 in a 55mph zone today. Just saying...should I get the mumps??



Yeah really.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 27, 2012)

dtala said:


> unfortunately, or maybe fortunately, those were exactly the kind of folks I had to hang around when I was a GW
> 
> I knew a fella in Pickens Co Al that killed 42 gobblers one spring, no corn, called em all up. Cept a lot of em wern't on land he had a permit to hunt on.
> 
> ...





I was on a Billy McCoy memorial hunt in Alabama a few years ago, at a big well known plantation, Some hunting celeb's and industry ppl were there, group of us were hanging out in the lodge and some idiot local hunter thought he was big shot and starts bragging about killing over 12 gobblers last season in bama, half the ppl around him he didn't even know, I was the only one brave enough to shut him down, I said the limit is only 5, he tried to make up some excuses about hunting different counties but I shut him down again, the look on his face was priceless, he just drooped down and walked off.........Love it.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 27, 2012)

Most guys I know kill at least the limit in a bad year and some plenty more than that. All on private land though. The turkey hunting has always been great here.

I get more of a kick out of chasing a call-conditioned bird that's weary and been hunted more than a few times before.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 27, 2012)

Mark K said:


> I went 70 in a 55mph zone today. Just saying...should I get the mumps??



Will they take your car and drivers license if they catch you?

If you shoot one over the limit in some states, they take your license and your gun.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't know I'll let you know when I get caught!!

Which states??


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 27, 2012)

Just from the responses on this thread it happens a lot. As dtala stated, many people that have the ability to kill a limit each year do not stop at their limit. 

All the people I know that kill over there limit do so on private property spread all throughout the state, and sometimes on some public land, and even a few on property that they are not allowed on. 

Now killing 10 or even 20 turkeys a year on 10 different 500 acre properties across the state probably hasn't hurt a thing, do I believe it is right or even okay? NO, but as far as hurting our population it is not really making a dent, there are probably 50 different 500 acre properties that a turkey doesn't get killed on due to no one hunting them or the inability of the hunters that are trying to kill them.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 27, 2012)

I think killing over the limit is more prevalent than a lot of us may think, but I tend to side with Gut Pile on this issue. I don't necessarily know that it has put a dent in the overall population in Georgia. Obviously it can hurt a piece of property though.


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds to me that a lot of folks on here know some sure enough conservationist that really care about turkey hunting an leaving some for seed or someone else.Just plain  good ole folks yall speak off. If i kill my 3 then i am more than happy with my season.An if i do tag out then i still can go help others get birds an get to be apart of the hunt an experience.No need i see to keep killing them myself an exceed my limit to see one die.


----------



## ssm (Feb 27, 2012)

Ben Lee had a saying " 10% of the hunters kill 90% of the turkeys"


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 27, 2012)

ssm said:


> Ben Lee had a saying " 10% of the hunters kill 90% of the turkeys"



He was right.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 27, 2012)

harryrichdawg said:


> I used to hunt with a guy that killed over the limit on bucks and gobblers within a 6 month period.  I no longer hunt with him.  I know that he killed 3 bucks and at least 4 gobblers between November 2009 and May 2010, but I can't prove it.  I'm fairly certain that he killed at least 5 gobblers that season.



Same here...I have a friend that kills anywhere from 15-20 mature gobblers per year and 8-12 nice bucks per year.  I have not and will not hunt with him anymore anywhere.  Last time I hunted with him was @ PNWR and he killed 4 mature birds on the first day....I packed up and went home after that.

 He is not welcome on my farm at all....

He rubs it in every time he kills one by sending me a picture of the dead gobbler or buck.  His reasoning behind it is that not every hunter kills their limit so he is helping them out 

He is self employed and hunts nearly every day of the turkey and deer season.  And he only hunts with a bow!!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 28, 2012)

mossyoakpro said:


> Same here...I have a friend that kills anywhere from 15-20 mature gobblers per year and 8-12 nice bucks per year.  I have not and will not hunt with him anymore anywhere.  Last time I hunted with him was @ PNWR and he killed 4 mature birds on the first day....I packed up and went home after that.
> 
> He is not welcome on my farm at all....
> 
> ...



thats what the DNR tip line is for. folks who kill over the limit outa have the harshest punishment they can get.  we outa go to having TAGS for all big game and if your caught moving the animal from the kill sight w/o the tag then you should be fined, heavly. op2:

limits are set in place not to keep folks from enjoying hunting but to protect and preserve the animals for the next season. folks killing 5-10 birds 20+ deer are only hurting themselves in the long run. gotta stop somwhere or we'll be trying to find deer and turkeys like dodo birds.... my.02


----------



## hawglips (Feb 28, 2012)

ssm said:


> Ben Lee had a saying " 10% of the hunters kill 90% of the turkeys"



I just saw statistics from NC that 8% of the hunters kill 75% of the birds, so that is about right.


----------



## carter (Feb 28, 2012)

i love how you get thrown under the bus for killing over the limit ,but go catch 50 redfin pike and your the man !!!!!


----------



## MKW (Feb 28, 2012)

*...*



carter said:


> i love how you get thrown under the bus for killing over the limit ,but go catch 50 redfin pike and your the man !!!!!



Or kill 50 doves at a shoot. 
Lots of folks kill more than their share of turkeys and I don't think there is anything that could stop it...even a tag system. If folks want to break the law, they're gonna break the law. 

Mike


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you giving back more than you are taking? Or taking more than your giving back? That to me defines a limit.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 28, 2012)

Even with tags it honestly cannot be stopped. Every illegal killer will have there mom and dad buying a license and taking their tags ad using them for themselves. Killers are killers no matter what! You just have to live with it and hope they get caught!


----------



## fredw (Feb 28, 2012)

MKW said:


> Lots of folks kill more than their share of turkeys and I don't think there is anything that could stop it...even a tag system. If folks want to break the law, they're gonna break the law.


Unfortunately this is true.

There is one thing that a sportsman can do though....pick up the phone and make a call.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 28, 2012)

fredw said:


> Unfortunately this is true.
> 
> There is one thing that a sportsman can do though....pick up the phone and make a call.



 they sure can. 
But the question is will they?


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jesus....It has been statistically proven that human hunting has no effect on dove populations, yet man is the number one predator of turkeys over 1 year old.  You are doing nothing more than stealing and it's no different than breaking into my house and taking my tv.  Just wish I had the same rights when I catch you.  

And there is no such thing as a redfin pike.


----------



## MKW (Feb 28, 2012)

*...*

The point is...over the limit is over the limit. I know the severity of the fines may be different, but no matter the species, it's the same, yet the species seems to change public opinion about breaking the bag limit laws. 

Mike


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 28, 2012)

I think most sportsman are there to spend time with family and friends and the birds are just a bonus to help remember the times spent in the woods.


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 29, 2012)

No honor among thieves greed motovates most Game hogs and I agree Ga Dnr is a joke to liberial most be Obama democrats


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 29, 2012)

birddog52 said:


> No honor among thieves greed motovates most Game hogs and I agree Ga Dnr is a joke to liberial *most be Obama democrats*


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Mar 1, 2012)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> It is all legal until you get caught.



WRONG!!


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Really sad.

What's the repercussion if these morons get caught?  $100?  Nothing to stop them really.  If you don't have any respect for the wildlife and liberal seasons and bag limits we already have, you probably aren't going to stop.  If I were a praying person, I'd wish for you all an early death.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 2, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> Really sad.
> 
> What's the repercussion if these morons get caught?  $100?  Nothing to stop them really.  If you don't have any respect for the wildlife and liberal seasons and bag limits we already have, you probably aren't going to stop.  If I were a praying person, I'd wish for you all an early death.



Really, an early death to someone that killed over the limit of turkeys?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 2, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> "_And there is no such thing as a redfin pike". _


 
Etter: If there is no such thing as a "redfin pike", what are these fish that inhabit most south GA minor streams that look and fight like a Muskellunge, yet are almost never over 12" long.

Their anal or belly fins are blood red, accounting for their being called Redfin Pike.

South GA folks in the know will tell you that they are among the very best eating fish, barring none.


----------



## Son (Mar 2, 2012)

None go over the limit where I hunt. Cause our club doesn't allow em to. And our members are quality people who go by the rules.


----------



## wild1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> Really sad.
> 
> What's the repercussion if these morons get caught?  $100?  Nothing to stop them really.  If you don't have any respect for the wildlife and liberal seasons and bag limits we already have, you probably aren't going to stop.  If I were a praying person, I'd wish for you all an early death.



Really, you think more of a turkey than a person?


----------



## Dupree (Mar 2, 2012)

wild1 said:


> Really, you think more of a turkey than a person?



What I was also thinking..


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 2, 2012)

wild1 said:


> Really, you think more of a turkey than a person?



I think more of a turkey than most people


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Vernon Holt said:


> Etter: If there is no such thing as a "redfin pike", what are these fish that inhabit most south GA minor streams that look and fight like a Muskellunge, yet are almost never over 12" long.
> 
> Their anal or belly fins are blood red, accounting for their being called Redfin Pike.
> 
> South GA folks in the know will tell you that they are among the very best eating fish, barring none.



Come on Vernon.  They're called Redfin Pickerel


----------



## Kevin Farr (Mar 2, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> Really sad.
> 
> What's the repercussion if these morons get caught?  $100?  Nothing to stop them really.  If you don't have any respect for the wildlife and liberal seasons and bag limits we already have, you probably aren't going to stop. * If I were a praying person, I'd wish for you all an early death*.



If you were a praying person, you wouldn't pray for that.  So if you're not a praying person as you say, I hope you become one.  God is good and I sure hope to meet him.  God Bless and I'm praying for you, but not to die.


----------



## wild1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> I think more of a turkey than most people



That's what's wrong with this country.


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> If you were a praying person, you wouldn't pray for that.  So if you're not a praying person as you say, I hope you become one.  God is good and I sure hope to meet him.  God Bless and I'm praying for you, but not to die.



Oh Jeez, wrong forum.  

Have a good night


----------



## Kevin Farr (Mar 2, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> Oh Jeez, wrong forum.
> 
> Have a good night



Just trying to help.  No harm meant.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 2, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> Really sad.
> 
> What's the repercussion if these morons get caught?  $100?  Nothing to stop them really.  If you don't have any respect for the wildlife and liberal seasons and bag limits we already have, you probably aren't going to stop.  If I were a praying person, I'd wish for you all an early death.



What is sad is that you feel this way.

This praying person will be praying for you!


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a turkey forum fellas.

Please move on


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 3, 2012)

A lil off subject here but i just applied for a UTAH big game licence. and wow, was it a pain in the rear end to do so, so many rules, you know you have to buy a licence just to put in for a quota hunt you might now get. 85 bucks gone none refundable if i dont draw. back on subject, If GA went to somthing close to that with strict harsh fines and punishment when caught insted of a slap on the wrist and a 100 doller fine people would walk the line a bit more than stray from it. it will never stop entirley but it would become less of a easy thing to do.


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 3, 2012)

When I first started hunting (that was deer..30+ yrs ago) A guy in the dog club used to kill 10-12 deer a year.  I thought it was terrible. Mainly because I viewed it as he was limiting my chance of killing one.

As said before..Hunters are on the honor system in this state. especially with turkeys...(except somewhere like Ft Stewart)...

Turkey hunting is extremely addictive...

It is so ironic how we will pray bad fortune on someone for killing over the limit but.....

Do you really follow every law that gubment hands down to us?? I mean EVERY law??? I'll bet not..Very rare would that person be..

Pot.....kettle????


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 3, 2012)

When you bowhunt during gun season...Is your orange vest properly worn or is it under your outter shirt like mine is because I need to get 10yds from a deer??

If our dufas dnr goes back to doe days as they did for years and you really limit your opportunity for killing a deer to traditional equipment....are you gonna let a doe stroll by at 12yds on Friday evening when you could shoot it Sat morn and be ok in the heart of the season..When deer around here are shot all summer long with nuisance permits???

I'm glad God offers us mercy and grace...I need a ton of both!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh..BTW..Killing over the limit is common BUT 95% of the guys that do it are at "war" with the turkeys and they dont do it so YOU will think they are a great hunter..They need a fix..lol


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 3, 2012)

Get to know your area game wardens.  Let them know they're allway welcome on your lease.  Invite them to supper (they rarely accept).  You may find improved response time and maybe make a friend.


----------



## wild1 (Mar 3, 2012)

r_hammett86 said:


> A lil off subject here but i just applied for a UTAH big game licence. and wow, was it a pain in the rear end to do so, so many rules, you know you have to buy a licence just to put in for a quota hunt you might now get. 85 bucks gone none refundable if i dont draw. back on subject, If GA went to somthing close to that with strict harsh fines and punishment when caught insted of a slap on the wrist and a 100 doller fine people would walk the line a bit more than stray from it. it will never stop entirley but it would become less of a easy thing to do.



A lot of people wouldn't buy a license and do it completely illegal or quit hunting altogether. Either way you would lose license fees, therefore making it even harder on our wardens. imo


----------



## Beasley (Mar 3, 2012)

#1 if you aint got a badge it aint none of your business what other hunters are doing on "their" land. killing over the limit or baiting, etc.
#2 hoping people will go to jail, get deathly diseases, or die for breaking the law is a very childish way of thinking


----------



## Tailfeather (Mar 3, 2012)

Beasley said:


> #1 if you aint got a badge it aint none of your business what other hunters are doing on "their" land. killing over the limit or baiting, etc.


So if I hammer 5 or 6 gobblers over corn just across your property line, you wouldn't care?  How bout I shoot the crap out of deer at night all year long right against your line?  After all, it's none of your business........


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> Really sad.
> 
> What's the repercussion if these morons get caught?  $100?  Nothing to stop them really.  If you don't have any respect for the wildlife and liberal seasons and bag limits we already have, you probably aren't going to stop.  If I were a praying person, I'd wish for you all an early death.





Does this apply to any and all bag limits in the state of Georgia?


----------



## Beasley (Mar 3, 2012)

Tailfeather said:


> So if I hammer 5 or 6 gobblers over corn just across your property line, you wouldn't care?  How bout I shoot the crap out of deer at night all year long right against your line?  After all, it's none of your business........



Guess what? it happens every single day and night where im from, and no i dnt really care


----------



## Covehnter (Mar 3, 2012)

Slings and Arrows said:


> Get to know your area game wardens.  Let them know they're allway welcome on your lease.  Invite them to supper (they rarely accept).  You may find improved response time and maybe make a friend.



Ha! Yeah. . . . keep thinking that. . . .


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 3, 2012)

ridgestalker said:


> How often do yall think people kill over there state limit on wma's an private land.I know people can hop around to different wma's killing more after they have tagged out then hit some private land an kill a few more if they wanted to an get away with it just wondered how common it is an if anyone has ever busted someone doing that.
> I met a guy on some public land i hunt regularly an i know for a fact he has killed a few an not signed them out.Was curious to see how common this is.



I always wondered how many people took out a hen...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 3, 2012)

fredw said:


> Unfortunately this is true.
> 
> There is one thing that a sportsman can do though....pick up the phone and make a call.



Yep.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> Come on Vernon.  They're called Redfin Pickerel



...and Redfin Pike

http://cnre.vt.edu/efish/families/redfin.html  ( see name half way down.)


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 3, 2012)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> WRONG!!



Sir, if you quote me, please use the whole post! It is the mind set of the ones that get away with killing over the limit! Anything goes! If you ever got close to someone that does this all the time, you would know what I am speaking of! It is why repeat offenders are repeats! It is their way of thinking! In order to catch a criminal, you have to think like one. I have been doing it for 23 years this month! It is and has been my JOB!  Most people will not get their hands dirty dealing with and getting close enough to the people who do this. Just know that the statement you quoted by me was and is not my way of thinking! 
Good Luck Debating this subject,
Tim


----------

